# Dirtrahmen von Lapierre



## lugggas (27. April 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEy5CnXhJjc&feature=fvsr"]YouTube- 2010 Sea Otter Classic Lapierre Rapt[/nomedia]

hab ich gerade gefunden! I like 

Ist da schon mehr bekannt?


----------



## volcom_94 (27. April 2010)

der wird interessant.
hab den alten lapierre dirt rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fantoum (28. April 2010)

schaut aber eher nach einem 4crosser aus, oder? zumals auch fürs dh-team von lapierre ist ;-)


----------



## lugggas (28. April 2010)

naja, sie sagt zumindest dirt-frame.


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Mai 2010)

Sollen angeblich zwei verschiedene kommen. Aber das glaube ich erst, wenn ich sie bestellen kann. Hydroforming as **** und ne schöne old school Sattelstützenklemmung wie bei alten Bahnrädern. Sexy!


----------



## Telem (24. Juni 2011)

gibts den jemand der hier das Rapt fährt? Als Lapierre Fan spiele mit dem Gedanken eins zu holen, das 1.2. Es wiegt allerdings recht viel, aber sollte für Pumptrack und ein bissche DJ nicht so tragisch sein. zwei Grössen machen es natürlich zusäztlich interessant.

Was sagt die Community dazu?


----------

